# Shocking!..



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Just been looking at these threads on another forum, cant believe what people do.

First is some of the adverts on Gumtree

i have a 2nd hand blackberry curv dark pink swap or cash? in Kirkby, Liverpool | Blackberry Phones for Sale | Gumtree.com - She has an old mobile that she wants to swap for a puppy

jack russel 13 month old in County Durham | Dogs & Puppies for Sale | Gumtree.com - A 13 month old Jack Russel, wants a pair of muck boots or a mobile phone for him

Also someone wanting to swap his staff puppy for a moped...
How can people do that :censor:




Also on another thread this... Teacup Puppies For Sale | Chihuahuas, Pomeranians, British Bulldogs, Yorkshire Terriers, Poodles & many more.










Super micro Mercedes is one of the tiniest Chihuahua's we have had! She is the same size as a credit card at 2 1/2 months old! Mercedes weighs only 200g at 2 1/2 months! (see photos). Mercedes is one in a billion. She is very loving and loyal and has such a beautiful little face. Mercedes may be ultra tiny in size but she has the biggest personality. Mercedes is charting to be around an ultra tiny 1 to 1 1/2 pounds fully grown!

She was sold for £7,500





and this one










Carla is our rare super micro wolf sable Pomeranian. Carla is such a doll, she has short little legs and a short body. Carla will keep her teddy bear face. Carla will be around a very tiny 2 pounds fully grown! You will not find smaller than our gorgeous little Carla.

Again for sale for £7,500



also their puppy care advice... "For the first six months of its life, keep your puppy confined to one room"? Is that because they are so vulnerable that they can't cope with the real world? :bash:

How do they get away with it?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I wish I knew why!! :bash: Can only think that they're all total brainless idiots (worst description I can use as it's not 18+) :devil:

The second lot are just money grabbing, greedy b*stards!!! 200g is the average weight of a 1 week old kitten!!!


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG those poor puppies who ever bred them needs a hard kick up the ar*e. It is unreal what some folk will do for money :bash:


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

I may be a little biased as I don't particularly like most toy breeds any way. But why the hell would anyone want that Chihuahua or Pomeranian??? Let alone be willing to spend £7.5K on them.

What other issues are these things going to have and how expensive are they going to be to fix??


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

> Tiny Molly is such a beautiful micro Poodle. She has brown curly hair and the most gorgeous little baby doll face. *Molly is so tiny, you will be able to take her everywhere you go!* Molly will be around a very tiny 3 pounds fully grown.


This just about sums it up, all anyone wants them for is to carry around in a handbag :censor:


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Dora is the perfect example of a true teddy bear faced micro Pomeranian. Dora is outstanding platinum quality and has a gorgeous little face. Dora will not have a foxy face, she will keep her beautiful teddy bear look. She is very special... one in a million! Dora will not be suitable around small children or large dogs as she is very very tiny and precious. Dora has been estimated to be around a very tiny 2lbs fully grown.












Tiny Paris was born 25/12/2011. Weighing only 450g at 3 months is very impressive! (see photos and video clip). She has the most gorgeous little face and a pleasant personality. She likes to be centre of attention and needs a new loving home that can devote enough time to our gorgeous Paris. Paris will be around a tiny 2lbs fully grown.













We named this little girl Candy, because she has the sweetest personality! Candy is very affectionate and loves to give kisses and receive attention. Candy is charting to be around a very tiny 2 1/2 pounds fully grown.



:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm appalled.All for money and shines a bad light on people who care for the breeds.Miniature bulldogs!
Teacup Puppies For Sale | Chihuahuas, Pomeranians, British Bulldogs, Yorkshire Terriers, Poodles & many more.

they are breeding away from health and meanwhile a letter from the french bulldog club dropped through my letterbox this morning offering heart testing at their next show.These type of breeder tarnish everyone and the genuine get forgotten.Those poor little dogs.


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

Apart from the money grabbingness, you know what bothers me even more?



kitkat2 said:


> Dora is the perfect example of a true teddy bear faced micro Pomeranian. Dora is outstanding platinum quality and has a gorgeous little face. Dora will not have a foxy face, she will keep her beautiful teddy bear look.


And from the KC breed standard for a pom



Kennel Club said:


> Head and nose foxy in outline


Its not a true anything! Aside from breeding an unhealthy dog, they are spouting s**t that its the best example of, which will encourage more idiots to breed unhealthy dogs thinking they have the best stock to breed from!

Also, its ugly, and not in the sense that the bull breeds/molossers are so ugly they're cute. Just plain ugly!


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Maybe we should start doing adverts like these for rescue dogs? Stick a Great Dane in a giant handbag.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Those tiny dogs are disgusting. It's extremely cruel to breed dogs like that. If you want an animal that size with the personality of a dog, get a rat. It'll probably live longer.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

"For the first six months of its life, keep your puppy confined to one room"

If it lasts that long with all it's health problems.....


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Their brains don't fir in their heads....7.5K for the pup then about 25k for vet treatment over their lives.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

wow, I was reading it in dollars to begin with, I can't believe it's a UK site and people pay nearly £8000 for one of them!!

:gasp:
FAQ:  How long do micro/teacup dogs live? The average lifespan for a healthy micro/teacup dog is around 10 to 14 years. However, it is not uncommon for a small breed dog to live longer than a larger breed dog.

Really...?

and it's not in the FAQ and I can't find it anywhere, whether they are KC registered or even pedigree, and they say they are 'vet checked' but says nothing about health tests done on parents...

Wander how many dogs they have, and how regularly they breed. By the looks of the site and the door to door delivery with company vans, looks like they are making killing.

Do all Chi's have such massive, bug eyes? it looks so unhealthy, not to mention ugly.

I can't imagine having a dog that can't even jump on the sofa if it wants, atleast you don't have to worry about leaving your dinner on the table though.


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

em_40 said:


> Do all Chi's have such massive, bug eyes? it looks so unhealthy, not to mention ugly.


They shouldn't do, the KC breed standard specifically states eyes should be large, but not protruding.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

:bash: I dont think some people even have a brain....pretty speechless to be honest.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Disgraceful! 

Mind you, there is one person on this forum who will swap his puppies for things, & he states this in his signature. :whistling2:

Chihuahuas should not have protruding eyes, as was common in the past.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

there's a lot of breeds as well with different requirements.No adults shown so I wonder how the breeding 'stock' live their lives.Cages?kennels? puppy farm??


----------



## vorny (Aug 12, 2011)

Lewis M said:


> They shouldn't do, the KC breed standard specifically states eyes should be large, but not protruding.


I didnt think they should and I dont know anything about this breed, but it just looks unnatural.
Id be afraid id step on it, I'd have to keep one confined to a room to make sure I didnt


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Personally, I quite like little dogs in general. But there's a limit! And I think that's well over it!!


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just curious, how do you know these are short-lived and unhealthy dogs? I'm not saying your wrong I'd just like to see some evidence before I say it's wrong... though I must admit the ones with eyes about to pop out the socket look wierd. But I'd say the frenchies in-particular look nice and healthy, obviously it's only a photo... oh and the price tag isn't healthy either :lol2:


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

Moony14 said:


> Just curious, how do you know these are short-lived and unhealthy dogs? I'm not saying your wrong I'd just like to see some evidence before I say it's wrong... though I must admit the ones with eyes about to pop out the socket look wierd. But I'd say the frenchies in-particular look nice and healthy, obviously it's only a photo... oh and the price tag isn't healthy either :lol2:


Generally, miniaturisation of breeds, like poodles and bull terriers, has occured over _many_ generations of breeding the smallest examples of each breed. This new fad of 'teacups' hasn't been around long enough to do this, so to get dogs that small, they must be breeding from runts/unhealthily small animals to begin with.

Its also hardly a secret that pedigree dogs can have genetic problems, but responsible breeders try to avoid this in future litters by health testing and only breeding from the healthiest dogs. Whereas these people will be basing their selection on size not health.


/On a random, yet related note. I was showing this site to my mum yesterday and my 3 year old neice came in. I asked her what the animals where on the screen, and she didn't respond with dog once. She said cat, kitten and rabbit.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

It's like with the Cavalier King Charleses, their skulls are getting smaller and the brain stays the size it should be, causing seriously awful problems like syringomyelia as shown on Pedigree Dogs Exposed. You can see with the chihuahuas their domed heads, that's not normal. People say chis are supposed to be small - chihuahuas were never that small. It's not natural, and it's not right. I always imagine what a dog would look like if it were a person. I imagine the chis in those pictures would look like this...









Now does that look healthy ? Of course not. It's hydrocephalus. I don't honestly know how people can find them cute, even putting health problems aside. Each to their own and everything, but I don't like a dog with bulging eyes and a great massive forehead !


----------

